# Problem with MTH 30-2702-1



## cazey1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Recently got engine out after 2 months. Put it on track and powered up. FYS came on. Left on for about 20 minutes. Engine went forward as requested and I rang bell. OK. Pressed horn and lights went off, sound went off still running forward. Lights work, runs in forward and reverse. Still no sound, no bell, never did hear whistle. Powered down and removed from track for about an hour. Put back on track and no FYS, bell or whistle but, runs ok in forward and reverse. I reversed polarity and got garbled FYS, horn, bell. Reversed polarity back to red/red black/black again and no sound and I cannot get back to startup. I checked for loose, pinched, damagaed wires inside. Nothing found and no smell from a short. Can you help me troubleshoot this? I usually can get it straighted out myself. Using MTH z1000 transformer. Please help.
Thank you for your time.
Jeff


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Try to reset the locomotive to its factory defaults... To do this you need to enter the combination of 1 whistle and 5 bells... The instruction booklet that came with it should state how long to wait between each time you press a button (IIRC it is 1/2 a second)...

EDIT: Here, I found the online instruction manual - http://extranet.mth-railking.com/pdfapp/pdfs/instruction/30DL18942I.pdf



> Reset to Factory Defaults:
> To override the settings you currently have assigned to the engine and reset it to its factory
> defaults, while in Neutral tap the Horn/Whistle button quickly once, followed by five quick
> taps of the Bell button, allowing approximately ½ second to lapse between each quick
> button press. Two horn/whistle blasts will indicate that the engine has made the change.



If that does not work, check out this site for more detail: http://www.mth-railking.com/service/maintenance_&_troubleshooting/trouble.html


----------



## cazey1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

I tried to reset to default but, it didn't help. I am waiting on a reply from MTH Service dept. also.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It may also be possible that your PS 2.0 battery has gone dead, but I can not remeber the exact symptoms of that happening...


----------



## ogauge47 (Nov 6, 2009)

there is a chance of a dead PS2 battery. those are easily replaced


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

The battery could be dead that happened to me a few times before. MTH does make a charger for the Protosound 2.0 locomotives I think its about $15-$20 depending where you go. I have one and it seems to work fine


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The MTH site did have a troubleshoot chart to recognised a dead battery. It listed under "service"


----------



## Steamer764 (Nov 11, 2009)

My father had a Lionel Berkshire that would make about two laps around the layout and would stop making sounds. I'm not saying this is your problem but he found out the speaker was bad in the tender.


----------

